# 1968 Inner Fender Replacement



## young99 (Oct 4, 2010)

Do any other cars share the same inner fender well as the 1968 GTO? Id like to replace my driver front fender well and wanted to see if I had any other options before buying a repop. 

Thanks!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

From what I see only 68 & 69 GTO/Lemans/Tempest will work, all other A-body GM's are different.


----------

